# Sailing Promise book review



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I just finished a book my wife got for us, Sailing Promise by Alayne (forget the last name).
30 something year old canadian doctor and electrical engineering type go sailing around the world together.
Normally my wife and I don't discuss 'group' read books until both have finished it, but at 1/3 through the book I had to make one comment - she should "quit whining, learn the boat, move on". I finished the book, and her solution to handling her fears of going inside and letting hubby handle it don't sit well with me either.
Thots from the ladies who have read the book?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I read the first couple of chapters of this on the internet when it first came out, and enjoyed the writing style. In fact, I thought I'd buy the book to see how she grew about her fears.

Thanx for saving me the $20, and the frustration of reading about the passive take care of me solution to life's problems. I owe you a beer.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've not read the book but it seems a awful lot of SOs (signifant others) just sit there. I see it all the time everywhere. Not just in boating either. sad.. very sad.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

*beer?*

hold the beer, pass the rum.
My wife has finished reading the book with basically the same response I had; girl needed to grow up and take charge of her self, put the fear away until the right time and place and then move on (that's how my wife handles heeling). 
(that's also why we have a Gemini Catamaran now).

As to the beer, weren't we going to meet at the show?
Missed opportunities..


----------

